# 93 Sentra XE - Weird problem, car won't start for a few days..



## OneHotV6 (Jun 9, 2004)

This problem normally happens in the summer months but occurred a few days ago.. When I start the car cold and shut it down (as if to move it) then leave it sit a few hours or overnight it won't start back up for a few days.. It will crank and try to start but doesn't, I've gotten it to turn over if I put the pedal to the floor or pump it while cranking then it'll catch. Normally it starts up fine without problems..just when I start it then shut it down for a while or few days... I replaced the plugs, wires, cap and rotor plus the fuel filter a few months ago. Anyone else experience this problem??


----------



## b13er (Apr 7, 2010)

I almost suspect a bad battery, example: I have some AA batteries that are completely dead, but if they sit for a few days and I put them in my flashlight, they are bright for about 10 seconds then die again. I would take that battery up to Autozone or somewhere and have them check it (it's free). I wouldn't be surprised if it checked out as weak. Just because you hear your car cranking over, doesn't mean the battery has enough juice to start the engine. Sometimes the battery is just slightly weak, but a bad ground is making it as if the battery is super weak, so check the battery to frame ground, mine was rusted all to hell and back on my b13.

My dad said he had a car that used to do that, he always suspected it was a bad sensor. If you take it to an electronics specialist place they can probably fix it in an hour. My uncle had his Camaro at the dealership for a month and they couldn't fix it, so he took it to an electronics specialist place and they said there was one condition: they would fix it today but he had to pick up the car the same day because their lot was full. They fixed it in an hour.

You can test a lot of your sensors yourself, get a multimeter and a Haynes manual and see what you can do. Your car doesn't need a MAf or TPS to run, but I know with the MAF, sometimes when they break they stop your car from running. An old trick is to try unplugging your MAF and see if it will now start. If not plug it back in and try unplugging the TPS and see if it now starts.

It's such a crazy ploblem you're having, be sure to please update us on what was wrong with the car if you get it fixed, in the meantime, goodluck!


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

common problem with these. I pull the fuel pump fuse nto get it started (clear the flood).


----------



## OneHotV6 (Jun 9, 2004)

Centurion said:


> common problem with these. I pull the fuel pump fuse nto get it started (clear the flood).


Thanks, it does seem and sounds like it's flooded but will eventually start.


----------

